# Get angrier and angrier



## pietrolo

Hi there,

I was wondering how you would translate "I get angrier and angrier". By using google translate I managed to reach: "staję się bardziej zły i wściekły.", but the second part definitely sounds horrible.

Any help?

Cheers,
Pietro


----------



## guniang

Staję się coraz bardziej zły.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## pietrolo

Thank you mate,
I think it can do for now, but I sense there is a small nuance of difference between this two sentences. I think that your sentence would sound a bit more like "all the time angrier"...which is very slightly different.


----------



## LilianaB

No, it does not. It is an accurate translation.


----------



## pietrolo

Wonderful then, thanks!


----------



## LilianaB

If you get angrier and angrier over something, you can say: coraz bardziej mnie złosci...


----------



## Ben Jamin

guniang said:


> Staję się coraz bardziej zły.
> 
> Pozdrawiam



To avoid ambiguity you can say: Staję się coraz bardziej rozgniewany. 
Wściekły is a stronger word, it can be translated as ‘enraged’


----------



## dreamlike

"Wzbiera we mnie gniew." would sound best to my ears, but it's a tad literary


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> "Wzbiera we mnie gniew." would sound best to my ears, but it's a tad literary


i really like phrases like those! i will try to use them as much as possible! everyday polish can be beautiful! ^^


----------



## majlo

kknd said:


> everyday polish can be beautiful! ^^


Kknd, you, of all foreros? 

polish
*czasownik*

*polerować, froterować, pastować 

*






 synonim: shine


*szlifować, wygładzać, dopracować (np. przemówienie) 

*
*rzeczownik*

*pasta, środek czyszczący 

*
*technical* *politura 

*
*BrE* *polerowanie 

*
*ogłada, polor, błyskotliwość 

*
*połysk 

*


----------



## kknd

as for 'polish' i completely understand and accept that i might be misunderstood (cf. "I had to help my uncle Jack off a horse…" and "I had to help my uncle jack off a horse…" ); but, pray, tell me: what's 'forero'!?


----------



## majlo

I don't know if we're understanding each other...

'Forero' is what some WR users use to refer to each other.


----------



## wolfbm1

guniang said:


> Staję się coraz bardziej zły.


_Staję się coraz bardziej zły _(fullstop) could mean _Staję się coraz bardziej niedobry_ or in English "I'm getting more and more evil". 

"I get angrier and angrier" or "I'm getting angrier and angrier" to dla mnie: "_Coraz bardziej się gniewam_" or "_Coraz bardziej się złoszczę_".  
"I get angrier and angrier about ..." can be translated as "Coraz bardziej mnie gniewa to, że ..." or "Staję się coraz bardziej zły na coś, na kogoś albo kiedy ....".


----------



## dn88

wolfbm1 said:


> _Staję się coraz bardziej zły _(fullstop) could mean _Staję się coraz bardziej niedobry_ or in English "I'm getting more and more evil".



I would use "gorszy" in this sense.

And I also suggest avoiding expressions that use an adjective in this context, for some reason they don't sound good to me. Personally, I'd go for constructions that use a noun instead, such as:

_Wpadam w coraz większy gniew/większą złość.
Wzbiera we mnie gniew/złość._ (as *dreamlike* suggested)

_Staję się coraz bardziej zły._ sounds really awkward and leaves me perplexed as to whether the speaker actually meant "angrier" or "worse".


----------



## dreamlike

_Staję się coraz bardziej zły_ is indeed very ambigous in this context and it came as big surprise to me that it was suggested by native-speaker of our language. That being said, "zły" meaning "rozgniewany, rozzłoszczony" (angry) is very popular in certain contexts, at least in my area. (I don't think it would be uncommon to hear people say it in other parts of Poland) 

"Jestem zły" (even deprived of "na ciebie") = I'm angry (either with some specific person or that's simply my mood today). "Będę zły" (jak tego nie zrobisz) = I'll be angry with you (if you don't do it).


----------



## Thomas1

I was thinking about: Tylko się coraz bardziej denerwuję.


dreamlike said:


> _Staję się coraz bardziej zły_ is indeed very ambigous in this context and it came as big surprise to me that it was suggested by native-speaker of our language. That being said, "zły" meaning "rozgniewany, rozzłoszczony" (angry) is very popular in certain contexts, at least in my area. (I don't think it would be uncommon to hear people say it in other parts of Poland)
> [...]


I concur. It's quite often used especially in colloquial Polish.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> _Staję się coraz bardziej zły_ is indeed very ambigous in this context and it came as big surprise to me that it was suggested by native-speaker of our language. That being said, "zły" meaning "rozgniewany, rozzłoszczony" (angry) is very popular in certain contexts, at least in my area. (I don't think it would be uncommon to hear people say it in other parts of Poland)
> 
> "Jestem zły" (even deprived of "na ciebie") = I'm angry (either with some specific person or that's simply my mood today). "Będę zły" (jak tego nie zrobisz) = I'll be angry with you (if you don't do it).



My pointing out the ambigousity of the word was addressed to the non Polish speaking participants of the forum. A native speaker knows about it.
While speaking about people in the context of “getting more and more” there is little chance of the word “zły” meaning “evil”. Using it about oneself is practically no chance, unless somebody quotes Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:
			
		

> My pointing out the ambigousity of the word was addressed to the non  Polish speaking participants of the forum. A native speaker knows about  it.



As it turns out, not every native speaker knows about it - maybe you failed to notice it, but this ambiguous version was suggested by native speaker of our language. Truth to be told, I didn't even see your post let alone was referring to it - I was referring to the post above mine:



			
				dn88 said:
			
		

> _Staję się coraz bardziej zły_ sounds really awkward and leaves me perplexed *as to whether the speaker actually meant "angrier" or "worse".*




By the way, I'm sure you meant "*ambiguity*"


----------

